

Ask HN: API to get flight prices and info? - manuelflara

I wonder where do startups like Hipmunk (specially when they first started) or Trabber get their data? I asked the latter and they replied they couldn't tell. Seems like too many variables and changing too quickly (prices) as to be scrapped. Do they scrape when you perform a search? Is there any API that gives you that info for a lot of airlines? If so, is it free or you have to pay for it? Or do they negotiate with each airline independently?
======
manuelflara
Found this at StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4011123/is-
there-an-api-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4011123/is-there-an-api-
for-booking-flights-and-or-cruises)

Does anyone have experience with any of them?

------
scotthtaylor
I remember talking with a flight scanner startup at Dublin Web Summit - I'm
pretty sure they said they scraped at the beginning...

